# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Aangeboren dyskeratose - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Aangeboren dyskeratose (verhoorningsstoornis) staat ook wel bekend als het syndroom van Zinsser-Cole-Engman. De aandoening wordt gekenmerkt door een toegenomen pigmentatie van de huid, afbraak van de nagels en witte plekjes aan de binnenkant van de mond.

Aangeboren dyskeratose is een zeer zeldzame aandoening die meestal bij kinderen van vijf tot vijftien jaar wordt vastgesteld. Bekend is dat de ziekte van ouders op kinderen wordt overgedragen. Er zijn meer jongetjes dan meisjes met deze aandoening.
*
Kenmerken*
Meestal is er sprake van een afwijkende overmatige pigmentatie in een netvormig patroon op nek, dijen en romp.
Vaak zijn ook de vingernagels aangetast. Eerst worden ze dunner, daarna rafelen ze en tenslotte worden ze volledig afgebroken.
Op het slijmvlies van mond en anus kunnen witte verkleuringen voorkomen. Deze zijn over het algemeen ongevaarlijk, maar soms ontwikkelen ze zich tot tumoren.

*Andere verschijnselen*
Behalve de typische kenmerken ontstaat bij de meeste mensen ook een tekort aan rode bloedcellen (bloedarmoede). Later nemen ook de aantallen van alle andere cellen in het bloed af (pancytopenie). Er kunnen ook andere problemen ontstaan, bijvoorbeeld ooginfecties waarbij het bindvlies is betrokken (conjunctivitis), verlies van de wimpers, voortdurend tranen, gehoorstoornissen en soms longproblemen, waardoor het ademen wordt bemoeilijkt.

*Diagnose*
Afhankelijk van de geconstateerde kenmerken moet soms onderzoek uitgevoerd worden om de diagnose te kunnen stellen, zoals: tellingen van het aantal bloedcellen, röntgenfotos van de borst, onderzoek van de ontlasting en röntgenfoto´s van de schedel om kalkafzettingen op te sporen.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van aangeboren dyskeratose is er allereerst op gericht een normaal aantal bloedcellen te behouden en complicaties te voorkomen. Geneesmiddelen zoals erytropoëtine en hematopoetische groeifactoren (die de vorming van granulocyten bevorderen), worden toegediend om het lichaam te stimuleren meer bloedcellen te vormen. Een transplantatie van beenmerg kan op langere termijn een oplossing bieden.

*Onderzoek*

Er wordt gezocht naar een methode om deze aandoening voor de geboorte al vast te stellen. Bovendien wordt onderzocht of de aandoening op jonge leeftijd vastgesteld kan worden en wel vóórdat het afgenomen aantal bloedcellen symptomen heeft veroorzaakt. Hoe eerder de aandoening wordt geconstateerd, des te eerder kan een donor voor de beenmergtransplantatie worden gezocht.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

